# Whats the best voyage office that will book more than six individuals on a trek to It



## Abbey19 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,
I am arranging an outing to Italy however all voyage firms wont gave me a chance to book more than six individuals and each of the four grown-ups and several youngsters need to go. Will any individual assistance me? 
Thanks

______________
Italy road trip planner


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

where are you travelling from, and what is you need exactly, do you need a tour around italy? i ask because here in Malta we have trips to italy for groups hicking, fishing, camping ect maybe i can forward direct sites from Italy or even Malta for you. Please let me know what you actually need.


----------

